# Front derailleur won't go on big chainring



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Microshift R729. Bike is a few months old. I adjusted the limit last night to keep the chain from getting on the pedals, a continual annoyance. Bike worked well for a few miles today and now won't go onto the large chainring. If I try forcing it, the shifter sticks in the open position. Setting the derailleur on the small chainring results in a loud thunk. What did I do? Thanks.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you move or change anything else?
You adjusted it too far in, now it won't let the chain out far enough to engage the big ring.
Back off a little on the adjustment you made last night.

Go to the MicroShift website and download the setup instructions. I think they may have a video, too.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Make sure your cable isn't breaking off in the shifter. 

Other than that, front derailleurs are rarely "fixed" by futzing with adjustment screws. What was wrong in the first place (angle, height) is likely still wrong.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Kontact said:


> Make sure your cable isn't breaking off in the shifter.
> 
> Other than that, front derailleurs are rarely "fixed" by futzing with adjustment screws. What was wrong in the first place (angle, height) is likely still wrong.


I'll second this. Limit screws rarely, and I mean pretty much NEVER go out of adjustment. One of 2 things happens:
The derailleur wasn't positioned properly in the first place and/or slipped.
Cable tension is too low from housing compression/ferrules becoming fully seated.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

On the outside chance you're using an FSA crank with a MegaEXO BB, check to make sure that the crank retention bolt is tight and that the NDS crank arm isn't slipping. If this is the case, it wouldn't take much movement (2-3mm) to screw up your front shifting.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I went to Microshift's web site. They have a brief YouTube video that give specifications but no troubleshooting. I followed the directions and was kinda-sorta back in business. As it turns out, today was the Piermont Bike Festival and the good folks at Toga Nyack got me going in a few minutes. Still not great, but serviceable. Problem is it sticks in the trim position if I upshift from the trim position.

He adjusted the screws and the barrel adjuster, which was at the end of its limit. Told me the derailleur was set at the factory (about 2-3MM too high, according to the video) and I shouldn't touch it. Oh well: I like tweaking stuff.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Wait...someone from a shop told you the derailleur "was set at the factory, don't touch it"? Really?


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*I second your mock astonishment...*

IMHO, one of the biggest crosses competent bike mechanics have to bear is that there are so many bad bike mechanics out there...

Regarding the OP's issue, the shop should have spotted the incorrect FD set up and corrected it before the bike was ever delivered or put on the sales floor. Just my 2 cents.

Also IMHO, the advice to correct FD issues by verifying the set up from scratch is spot on.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh well. Worked OK on a 50+ mile ride yesterday and then crapped out on a short one today. There is tension in the cable but none at all in the shift lever; it springs right back. I imagine something is broken. Not sure how to proceed.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mtrac said:


> Oh well. Worked OK on a 50+ mile ride yesterday and then crapped out on a short one today. There is tension in the cable but none at all in the shift lever; it springs right back. I imagine something is broken. *Not sure how to proceed.*


Crazy idea, but maybe take it to a good bike mechanic?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> I'll second this. Limit screws rarely, and I mean pretty much NEVER go out of adjustment. One of 2 things happens:
> The derailleur wasn't positioned properly in the first place and/or slipped.
> Cable tension is too low from housing compression/ferrules becoming fully seated.


I remember two bikes brought to me that wouldn't shift to the big ring.

Bike 1 - the front derailer had slipped down the seat tube a smidge.
Bike 2 - a mountain bike had fallen in its right side and the derailer cage hit a rock & swiveled the der around the seat tube a smidge.

On both bikes the owners had buggered around with the limit screws trying to fix the problem. Duhh - do they EVER come out of adjustment?

That being said, my OWN bike shifted the chain right over the top of the big ring 2x on today's ride. It's never done that in the 3 years that I've had it. And *I* didn't change a thing. Let's see if I can fix my own bike!


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Crazy idea, but maybe take it to a good bike mechanic?


That's a fine idea. It's only been looked at by three shops in the past couple of months, two specifically for shifting. This week it's going to yet another.

I'm about at the point where I'm speeding up my plan to replace it rather than spend money that could be put toward a new bike.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mtrac said:


> That's a fine idea. It's only been looked at by three shops in the past couple of months, two specifically for shifting. This week it's going to yet another.
> 
> I'm about at the point where I'm speeding up my plan to replace it rather than spend money that could be put toward a new bike.


Ask around...talk to local riders and find out who they trust. Do a google search, sometimes even yelp works. 
I will admit that even though I've been in the business for 20yrs and worked for pro teams since '04, I've never actually touched Microshift. I've only seen it in person once. That said, it can't be much different than any other shifter/derailleur. Follow the directions, it should work. Sounds like you've got a bunch of sub-par mechanics in your area and just have find the ones that know what they're doing.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

I've built a couple Microshift bikes. The shifters, despite the button locations, are pretty much like older Shimano shifters.

I don't know what's going on - the OP never said whether the cables were inspected in the shifter or not. The other problem is that many MS front shifters are made for double or triples. So when you get a little slack in the cable or open the high stop too much, you can shift the shifter into the 3rd detent and make the cable so tight that everything goes wonky. Some people think doing the same to Shimano shifters can damage the shift detents, and the same is possible here.

Regardless, this bike came from somewhere, and that's who should fix it. And if it can't be fixed, then those people can warranty the shifter, cable, derailleur, or whatever is causing the problem. Going to multiple shops is unlikely to fix the problem if the problem isn't adjustment but damage to one of the parts.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Kontact said:


> Regardless, this bike came from somewhere, and that's who should fix it. And if it can't be fixed, then those people can warranty the shifter, cable, derailleur, or whatever is causing the problem.


Vendor politely told me to pound sand, as they don't consider it a warranty item; further, they don't have the part but have one that "may not match available at a discounted cost of $ XX delivered."

Against my better judgment, I am about to buy the following from Merlin unless someone dissuades me. Will finally be rid of the Sora/Microshift crap, have a wider range on the rear sprocket, and probably better braking. And, no, I've never installed a groupset, but what the heck?

Shimano 105 5700 Groupset - Silver Shimano 105 5700 Groupset - Silver 5700-GROUPSET-S

Shimano 105 5700 Chainset - Silver 170mm 34/50
Shimano 105 5700 10 Speed Cassette 11-28
Shimano 105 5700 Bottom Bracket British Standard
Shimano 105 5701 Rear Derailleur - Silver
Shimano 105 5700 Front Derailleur - Braze-On - Silver
Shimano 105 5700 STI Levers - Silver
Shimano 105 5701 Chain
Shimano 105 5700 Brake Calipers - Silver - Pair


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mtrac said:


> Against my better judgment, I am about to buy the following from Merlin unless someone dissuades me. Will finally be rid of the Sora/Microshift crap, have a wider range on the rear sprocket, and probably better braking. And, no, I've never installed a groupset, but what the heck?


Let me get this straight... you can't troubleshoot a front derailleur (easiest mechanism on the bike) so you plan on swapping out your entire groupset. 

Does your toolkit contain a sledgehammer?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tlg said:


> Let me get this straight... you can't troubleshoot a front derailleur (easiest mechanism on the bike) so you plan on swapping out your entire groupset.


I *like* that response.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Since you don't know what's wrong, how are you going to prevent it happening with new parts????

Microshift isn't crap.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

LBS quoted me much less than I expected so I ordered a groupset from Merlin and it was off to the races, so to speak.


----------

